# Failed NREMT-B...what to do so It doesnt happen again?



## ReelFilmGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

So I went and took nremt and failed, and well it sucks. The test was like nothing we had seen in school, in the way the questions were made. It really threw me off guard and I think my nerves just got to me. 

So I am now trying to hit the books even harder and study so I can take it in 15 days and pass it this time. I have my AAOS Emergency care and transportation book (tenth edition) and I also have the online access code and was wondering if anyone had any other recommended study material or should this book be enough now that I have an idea what the NREMT is going to be like?

I have read about JBLearning but isnt that the same as the online code from my AAOS book? Would like to try some online practice tests but only if the questions are similar to the NREMT and would like it if it actually explained what answers are right and why.

Sorry for posting another thread like this but after searching and reading some of the ones on here I still am now sure how I should tackle studying.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 24, 2013)

there are several test preps available. JB is held in high regard in many similar threads. Some of my classmates used it and loved it as they were able to focus on their weak areas. You may also want to do some research on the cbt test. It can throw you off when they are used to right answer tests instead of best answer tests.

You can try the search feature or browse the nremt forum as there are several threads with nremt test advice .

best of luck to you.


----------



## soad342 (Jun 24, 2013)

If I were you I would definitely get JB Learning. It was $50 for a year. If you get a question wrong, it will give a detailed explanation about why the answer was correct. I though the questions were very similar to the NREMT. 

If you have any extra $$ to spend, get a month subscription on emt-national-training too. Their questions were worded differently, but were just as good as JB. I think the combo of the two websites helped me pass my exam at 70 questions. I used my class EMT book to study specific things, but I did not find the "access code" questions to be that helpful.


----------



## ReelFilmGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

soad342 said:


> If I were you I would definitely get JB Learning. It was $50 for a year. If you get a question wrong, it will give a detailed explanation about why the answer was correct. I though the questions were very similar to the NREMT.
> 
> If you have any extra $$ to spend, get a month subscription on emt-national-training too. Their questions were worded differently, but were just as good as JB. I think the combo of the two websites helped me pass my exam at 70 questions. I used my class EMT book to study specific things, but I did not find the "access code" questions to be that helpful.



Yeah I am going through the access code but it really is just a summed up version of the book :\ and I see people mention JB Learning and how you pay the price for a year and can take these practice tests but I dont see where I can take these practice tests. Really thinking of just spending the money because it sounds like it will really help.


----------



## soad342 (Jun 24, 2013)

ReelFilmGeek said:


> Yeah I am going through the access code but it really is just a summed up version of the book :\ and I see people mention JB Learning and how you pay the price for a year and can take these practice tests but I dont see where I can take these practice tests. Really thinking of just spending the money because it sounds like it will really help.




Here's the link


----------



## soad342 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry forgot to include

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/


----------



## MikloHP (Jun 25, 2013)

Slow down, think outside the box. Try to think what the question is really asking you. I recently took the assessment test for state reciprocity, and it was intense. None of the questions even remotely resembled what I studied in the two books and several test sites I used. I relied heavily on asking myself " what is this question really asking?"


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jun 25, 2013)

i used this book: http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Med...d=1372160101&sr=8-1&keywords=emt+crash+course

And this online test prep: http://emtprep.com

When taking the test, read the question carefully, ALL THE WAY THROUGH. Then look at the 4 possible answers and ask yourself, "With what I know, what is my first reaction as to what the answer is". (That first gut-feeling answer is usually right.) BUT, read ALL the answers carefully, and _answer the question_. Don't get too mental about it and start extrapolating and adding to the scenario and making it more complicated. Just answer the question.

Success at multiple choice tests is all about two things: elimination and probability. Right off the bat, even if you know NOTHING about the material, even if the test is in another language, you have a 25% of getting the right answer just by randomly picking one of the 4 answers! Okay, 25% chance isn't _that_ great.. so, if you can eliminate even one obviously wrong answer, now your chances are 33%. Eliminate one more wrong answer and you're up to 50%. Go back to the gut-feeling I mentioned earlier, does one of the remaining two just "seem" right? If you've studied the material and have a good grasp of it, you're probably right with that answer. 

Don't second guess yourself, if you've read the question, read the answers, applied logic and careful thought and come up with answer X, stick with answer X unless you realize you've made a mistake or mis-read something. Of course if you realize you missed something in the question or the answers, re-evaluate, but don't vacillate and psych yourself out.


----------



## Ripper (Jun 26, 2013)

Use JB test prep. I hit the test prep hard every night for a week prior to the test and I passed at 67 questions. Not sure how much it costs as it was included in the course I took, but its worth it!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey no worries, I was really nervous too the first time I took it! I used Kaplans NREMT Basic- Exam guide. It was extremely helpful and I was able to find it at our public library! The questions in the book were very similar to the NREMT questions on my test (something you're looking for). Also, all the answers are in the back which include an explanation of why its correct and why the others are incorrect. The book also includes short chapters of the chapters in your text book (hope that makes sense) so instead of a chapter being 20 pages long its around 5 to 6 with the most important information you need to know. Its a great guide!

I hope that helped, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------

